# Cat Tree pics



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

My wife saw a version of this Cat Tree on a TV program. She saved the program and asked that I take a look. I made a fast sketch and with a “little” coxing, I came up with this version.
Who is the more spoiled-----Definitely the cat??

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Maree thinks that is great, Dick...

Ok, now the technical questions:

timber,
joinery method,
finish.........


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Maree thinks that is great, Dick...
> 
> Ok, now the technical questions:
> 
> ...


James, you must have been on line when I made the post. Thank Maree for the compliment.

The lumber is air dried walnut from a tree that was harvested a few years back.
I made the layout on craft paper and the glue-up to match the layout with the least amount of waste. The trays were made from 1/2" oak ply and picture framed with solid oak. The trays were screwed in place and holes plugged. The entire project was stained with Minwax "special walnut" and with 2-coats of poly on top.

If I were to make another copy, I would have put the finish on before assembly--then screwed the trays on through the picture framing. Thus, an easier and faster job of finishing


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Kudos Dick


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Lovely work. But walnut? For a cat? It will never be appreciated, not by any cat anyway.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Very nice work. and Joat if heis using it he appreciate it. If you have a cat you know they appreciate clas when they see it.


----------



## PawPawRay (Apr 5, 2009)

I thought our cats were spoiled. I hope my wife doesn't see this or she'll have to have 1. You did a great job.


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks Great, I bet you saved a lot. It's ridiculous what they charge for pet luxuries. I think they know how much our "kids" mean to us!


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

The cat(s) might not appreciate walnut, but it would help us with the ILLUSION that the house belongs to us, not them. All the better if it keeps them off the back of the couch and chairs. Any ideas for a less modern design for a restored farm house? Yours is beautiful, maybe too modern for an old house. Btw, the cats won't let on that they like walnut, but it might appease them enough that they won't kill you while you're sleeping.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dick-

Fantastic design and workmanship!!!

I want to show Sharon this when she gets home from work, yet... LOL! 

I'm thinking Sharon would be torn between one being for our cats or her plants. I really like that design! I'm trying to judge the dimensions by what is around it and the size of your cat... Is your cat around 17 pounds? (may be the hair, but...)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My cat would love that. I would just need to add a scratching post to it and hang a few toys here and there.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Gary Jordan said:


> Very nice work. and Joat if heis using it he appreciate it. If you have a cat you know they appreciate clas when they see it.


I don't have a cat, but I know cats. Put a cardboard box beside it and the cat'll probably choose the box - just to tick you off. Need a separate scratching post tho, because sooner or later the cat will probably start on the walnut, and that would be a shame.


----------



## Sunshine0103 (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful work, Dick. And actually looks like a part of the furniture of the house-decorative, but useful. It's gorgeous! Add a couple landings in there, and that would make for an amazing stand for some of my plants lol

And Theo, as Gary said, if the cat's using it, it's being appreciated, (cuz cats can be the most STUCK up beasts on this planet! lol) and secondly, his post reads: "from a tree that was harvested a few years back..." first, he used something he had there, so he didn't have to go out and purchase this piece, and it's been sitting there for a few years, it's finally being put to good use. _ALSO_, I've seen many a cat tree in my time visiting friends, and they always look out of sorts, and cheap. This looks classy and like it belongs. As for the rest of what I was gonna say.... nm lol


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Beautiful work, Dick. And actually looks like a part of the furniture of the house-decorative, but useful. It's gorgeous! Add a couple landings in there, and that would make for an amazing stand for some of my plants lol
> 
> And Theo, as Gary said, if the cat's using it, it's being appreciated, (cuz cats can be the most STUCK up beasts on this planet! lol)


Barb,--and all
Thanks for all of the compliments.
Barb, you gave us something to laugh about. While I was making the cat tree, we joked about the idea of calling it a plant stand if the cat put it on ignore. The main idea was to make something that would blend in with the rest of the furniture and still have the desired function.
Dick


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

dick in ia said:


> While I was making the cat tree, we joked about the idea of calling it a plant stand if the cat put it on ignore.


Nah, the cat is just using it to deprive you of a lovely plant stand.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My cat would ignore it until I put the plants on it and then she would meow because they were in the way.


----------

